# Supervising Counterdrug Operations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Supervising Counterdrug Operations

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Ron Adams (727-865-2641)

This course is designed for law enforcement officers who are drug unit commanders or supervisors of drug investigation initiatives. The primary focus of this course is to provide the basic knowledge and skills necessary to develop an increased appreciation of managerial resources used in counterdrug operations and an understanding of how to select, train and lead officers conducting counterdrug missions. Task force organization and management, the restrictions upon task force operations, selection and training of personnel, and related risk assessment and mitigation are highlighted. Presentations are enhanced via several simulations, practical exercises, and an open forum that allows for interactions designed to expose real-life situations. 

Course Objectives 

Understand the proactive nature of counterdrug operations and how it is related to community concern. 
Be able to identify political and organizational aspects concerning enforcement initiatives. 
Formulate drug unit policy and procedure. 
State the main components of a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU). 
Develop fiscal accountability procedures. 
Understand risk assessment and mitigation pertaining to field operations. 
Utilize informant monitoring and control procedures. 
Develop and use processes to ensure policy compliance within an investigative unit. 
Overview of topics 

Decision Making and Career Expectation 
Politics and Community Issues in Drug Enforcement 
Task Force Formation and Mission Orientation 
Memorandums of Understanding 
Policies and Procedures 
Unit Management 
Managing Informants 
Selection and Training of Personnel 
Risk Assessment and Mitigation 
Raid and Arrest Procedures 
Practical Exercises 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

8/2/2006 8146 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528 
9/25/2006 8429 FRANKLIN, MA RICK FLOOD 800-343-5682 x217


----------

